# Northwest IA Ret. Club



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

With all the flooding, Hot temps, not to mention mosquitos, we have had to do some scrambling for grounds & Dave is out mowing right now, to get ready for this weekend. We ask that you be understanding with changes & know that we are doing everything possible to provide another great trial for you.

With the heat, we want to keep everyone & dogs safe. We will need to rotate workers a little more than usual, and might need some help from the gallery, if we get in a bind.

If you have any questions, call me, Glenda @ 712-870-0876 or FTS Stephanie Morrison @ 712-330-1310

See you at Buettners!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

What do they have for the Open ?


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Triple 2 retired. 

Center bird approx 175yds #1 , Right longer bird approx 250yds #2 and left flyer approx 125 yds . 

I think all thrown Rt to Left. Don't hold me to this as got it 2nd hand.

Fairly tight lots of cover run from top of hill w small ravine poss between to longer birds. 

Good luck.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Tux did not do the test. This was his first all age and we were worried about his line manners since he seems to fly higher than a kite at a trial. As luck would have it, he was in the first 10 dogs. To top that, he got a no bird on the flyer!! Needless to say, second time on the mat he would not cooperate and wanted all focus on the flyer. Did a good job on the flyer and a very good job on the short retired. Took the perfect line to the long bird and popped about 30 ft. short. One vocal back and he went straight to the bird. Don't you hate it when they get so fired up and then realise they are not quite sure of that last bird.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any call back numbers ?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

40 dogs back in Open
2 3 4 5 9 10 12 13 14 17 19 21 22 23 24 27 28 31 32 35
42 43 45 47 49 51 52 53 54 55 57 63 65 66 67 71 72 73 80 82


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any results for the Qualifying? Thanks.


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

News on 2nd series of derby or even call backs from 1st???


----------



## YellowRidge (Jun 17, 2011)

Anything on the am.


----------



## johnstracka (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like a hot weekend


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Charlie Moody won the Q with #2. Moodys Nitz (Smitty) Bill Billups owner.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go head Charlie...congrats Bill !!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Derby results:

1st: 12-Chip, H. Scott Dewey, owner Brad Vail
2nd: Chief, H. Brian Norwood, owner Richard Goode
3rd: Naughty, H. Amy Hunt, owner Dave Grevlos, Lauraine Grevlos
4th: Gibbs, O/H Steve Blythe
RJ: Star Baby H. Charlie Moody owner Houston Anderson Watson
Jam: Juice, O/H Amy Hunt
Jam: VooDoo, H Rick Bullock owner Charles Edwards 
Jam: Rowdy, O/H Rick Bullock 

Amt. Callbacks to water blind 7:30 start
1,5,6,8,14,16,18,19,22,23,24,26,27,28,29,36,43,44,45 

Open Callbacks to water marks 7:30 start
4, 9, 10, 13, 14, 19, 21, 42, 49, 51, 57, 63, 65, 67, 82


----------



## RedMills (Jun 28, 2010)

Way to go Brad Vail and Spreader!!!!!!!


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Congratulations, Charlie, Bill and Walley, on your 1st and 2nd places in the Q. Congratulations to you, Scott Dewey and Brad Vail, for your Derby win! Good show, everybody!


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Charlie, I need to talk to you.


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Way to go chipper spreader congrats brad


----------



## Brad Vail (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys I appreciate it!

Big thanks to Scott and Isaac for the hard work they do at Rock River Retrievers.

I got to throw a short bird in two of the derby series, and was very impressed with the line manners and focus of all the dogs. These stations were hard to look past to the long guns. Really nice young dogs! I think that there will be several with promising future careers. 

Thanks to the Buettner's, Northwest Iowa Retriever Club, the judges, and all the volunteers who braved the heat to make it an awesome weekend!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats again to Mark Smith with back to back open wins with Tex and Moose ! Thanks for having Buster on your team !


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> Congrats again to Mark Smith with back to back open wins with Tex and Moose ! Thanks for having Buster on your team !


Damn, the La. Swamper is on a roll! 

Looks like Smitty Nitz won the Q too;-)


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Mark and Moose!! Mr. Ward and Tex got a jam in the Am as well!!! Southlake North is doing well!!!

Atta Boy Nitz Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## cdalt (May 9, 2011)

Congrats to Brad Vail and Chip on winning the Derby!


----------



## Scott Cmelik (Dec 15, 2004)

Brad Vail said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate it!
> 
> Big thanks to Scott and Isaac for the hard work they do at Rock River Retrievers.
> 
> ...


congrats Brad!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

WOW!! I did not know that Charlie Moody had QAA 2 dogs this weekend. Congrats to Bill Billups for the win and to Wally and Sheryl Riffle on Jack's 2nd place. With a Derby win last weekend, an open 2nd last week and an open 4th this week, the Mississippi contengent has done well.


----------



## James Roberts (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to all


----------



## James Roberts (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to all tough weather


----------

